# Hitting up Banff



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

For reading week I am heading out west to banff/lake louise for a full week of riding
I am so stoked!
PS- Review... right
Sunshine and Louise are soooo sick! if any one is thinking about going out west and has not been to either, I highly recommend it. It is cheaper than Whistler and less crowded plus Banff has a night life so if you are looking for that make sure you stay there. There are plenty of good long runs in Louise and Sunshine has shorter runs but it is still very good. The bottom line is... they rock!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh yeah! Another fan of the Canadian Rockies, and on the Alberta side yet! Right on!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey there caboose...Thought i should shine a light on things for ya. I've waited 45minutes at the base at Lake Louise, and Banff can be the same kind of deal. Banff is short runs, Lake Louise has nasty flat areas. If you're looking for the best Mountain and snow conditions with a small line up, go with either Fernie, BC or Kicking Horse in Golden, BC. (Fernie 2hrs and Golden 3hrs from Calgary,AB). Night life is far down on my list and powder and ski experience is what i care about the most. Fernie and Golden/Kicking Horse are the best Mountains in the Rockies.


----------

